# Installer/Technician needed - Lorain area



## Reel Therapy (Aug 1, 2011)

I think we're finally ready to upgrade our electronics. I'm looking for someone in the Lorain area, the boat will be in lay up at Spitzer over the winter. 

Ideally someone that's familiar with Raymarine products. I'm looking for help with transducer selection, MFD and radar package, auto pilot. I can do some of the install, but would like experience in selecting compatible units.

Any suggestions?

Thank you,

Tony


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

The best in my opinion is George from South Shore Marine Electronics. He is very busy and doesn’t work cheap, you might get sticker shock. He installed new electronics, and rewired my entire boat last winter. This winter he is going to install an autopilot, which I scheduled six months ago. His work is impeccable, every wire, fuse and breaker is labeled. Highly recommended, he has lots of YouTube videos of his installs.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

Parker marine down the road also does good work .


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

Or Larry at LSR marine services who is in and out of Spitzer a lot may be able to do it...he does good work and if he can't do it he would let you know


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

BHAPPY said:


> Parker marine down the road also does good work .


X2


----------



## Reel Therapy (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you guys, I will follow up with the local options. I drive past PMI all the time, but never considered what they may or may not do.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Tim Quigley, Marinewright 
in Vermilion. Neat and professional work. Installed our Simrad autopilot.


----------

